# Donde estudiar...



## JoS182 (May 13, 2007)

*Esta pregunta va solamente para las personas que viven en argentina.*


Bueno como estoy cursando mi ultimo año en un colegio técnico y ya con la carrera universitaria super decidida, esta de mas decir que quiero seguir ingeniería en electrónica, mi duda es que no se donde estudiar, porque depende con quien hablo me recomienda una facultad. Se que esta pregunta es muy difícil de responder pero quiero saber a que especialidad estan enfocadas las facultades como la UBA, La UTN o el ITBA y que me recomendarían y porque.

Otra pregunta, alguien conoce a alguien que este o estuvo becado en el ITBA .

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Manonline (May 13, 2007)

Yo tengo la misma duda (aunqe me faltan 3 años para terminar en la ETN28) pero es cuestion de fijarse los programas y leer mas o menos de qe se trata cada materia...

Hay qe pensar que: la UTN es una universidad especializada en ingenierias y fue creada para obreros en un principio.
La ITBA saca bochos (becados) y con salida laboral segura.
La UBA es reconocida mundialmente y tiene un nivel academico increible. En la rama de ingenieras tmb es muy buena. Creo qe enfoca mas en lo teorico y tiene un programa mas politico.


No se... tengo 16 años pero ya estoy pensando en qe facu quiero estudiar jajajaja.

Espero qe te sirva.

http://www.fi.uba.ar/
http://www.utn.edu.ar/
http://www.itba.edu.ar/

Adios,
Mano.


----------



## jona (May 20, 2007)

hola compañeros...
realmente el tema es interesante,lo mejor es consultar q da y q tiene cada facultad, y pensarlo bien,para no arrepentirse luego.
varios de mis compañeros terminaron en UTN,los profesores les recomendaban ese lugar pues tenian muchas ramas para elegir de electronica,y es probable q cuando tengas q buscar un empleo, y los empresarios sepan q sos de la UTN,es probable q tengas ambos pies adentros,osea mucho prestigio.
mas q esto no puedo decirte por q la verdad,de facultades y eso,poco y nada.
yo me dedico a reparar televisores y equipos de audio,amplificador maquinas electricas etc,si bien sigo profesionalizandome en otros lugares,muy poco tiene q ver con lo q tu veras en una facultad.
saludos y suerte!


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 6, 2007)

Buenas tardes soy estudiante de Ing Quimica (La electronica es un hobby para mi) y curso 3er año en la UTN FRBA (facultad regional buenos aires para quienes no saben del tema) y yo personalmente me vi en el mismo dilema que uds... me termine decidiendo por la UTN porque el nivel es muy bueno (perfectamente comparable con el de la UBA) y tiene algunas ventajas como ser cursos mas reducidos (en numero de alumnos) , que dan mucho mayor contacto con el docente que esta ahi (en otros lugares los titulares son grosos pero solo tenes un ayudante uqe hace lo que puede) los laboratorios son mucho mas aprovechables, los turnos mas comodos (al principio poco importa pero cuando uno quiere trabajar....)....
Encuanto a instalaciones, bueno, es publica (el que pueda pagarse una luca de cuota en el ITBA, adelante!!) ... y ya sabemos lo que significa pero en lo que a material se refiere nunca me falto nada, libros sobran y material de laboratorio tambien... 
En cuanto al trato es bastante personal con los docentes y los problemas que uno tenga en cuanto a administrativos se resuelven en un toke... que en muchos lugares no es asi...
En ultima instancia es algo totalmente personal... yo creo que uno sabra dodne se siente mas comodo... yo no me arrepiento para nada...
Ah, otra cosa, los programas de la UTN suelen incluir mas practica que los de otras universitdades como la UBA, que te suelen tirar mas teoria... pero la teoria sin practica fija poco (segun mi punto de vista) y salir de la universidad sin saber como se ve una resitencia por mucho que sepas como funciona no es lo mejor... jejejeje
Esto es mi simple apreciacion personal... fruto de mi experiencia 
Espero que mi consejo les sirva de algo... y si necesitan algo al respecto solo pidanlo
Suerte...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Dic 8, 2008)

Respondo un poco tarde, pero tal vez le sirva a otro.
Yo estoy en 2º año de Ingeniería Industrial en la UTN FRBA y tampoco me arrepiento de la elección.
Un punto muy importante es la organización. La burocracia es simple. Los cursos son chicos ≈ 30 alumnos. Los profesores te conocen. Las clases son muy organizadas con apuntes (mini-libros) desarrollados para dichas clases. Tiene gran flexibilidad de horarios con muchas alternativas. Tiene un programa de relaciones laborales para conseguir trabajo fácil. Las empresas suben a una página sus necesidades y vos tenés un currículum online y si sos apto para el trabajo, podés postularte.
En mi caso, no tengo la necesidad de trabajar, pero tengo amigos que trabajan y cursan a la vez sin problemas. Hay varias opciones de trabajo, ya sean pasantías, full time, 8 horas, 6 horas, 4 horas.
En el caso de ingeniería industrial, tenés trabajo asegurado al recibirte. Igual es conveniente trabajar los últimos 2 años de la carrera.

Está muy buena, te la recomiendo. Creo que vas a sentirte más cómodo que en la UBA.
Para mí la transición entre la escuela y la universidad no tuvo ningún inconveniente, me sentí muy cómodo.


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 12, 2008)

Holas a todos, tambien respondo un poco tarde pero como Francisco pienso que tal vez le sirva  alguien mas.
Yo estoy terminando segundo año de ingeniera electronica en Universidad Nacional de La Plata (UNLP), conozco a algunos chicos que estubieron en la UTN y que ahora estan cursando conmigo, y coinciden bastante con las opiniones de Francisco y de electroaficionado. La UTN tiene mas practica que la UNLP, pero a costa de tener menos teoria, esto en mi opinion es por que apuntan a sacar distintos tipos de ingenieros La UTN apunta mas a ingenieros de campo mas en contacto con el hardware, mientras que la UNLP apunta a un ingeniero mas de oficina o de laboratorio que trabaja con los esquematicos. De la UBA no opino por que no estoy tan interiorizado con respecto a este tema.
Yo en su momento tambien estube pensando bastante el tema, estaba entra la UNLP, la UTN y la UBA. De la UBA un par de profesores que habian estado haciendo unos cursos hacia poco, me dijieron que no me convenia por que en ing. no tenian un gran nivel, no se hoy en dia como estara la situacion.
Al final me decidi por la UNLP justamente por que hay mas teoria, yo al ser tecnico electronico no me preocupa mucho el aspecto de la practica.
Con respecto al funcionamiento de la facultad en si, tambien la poca burocracia que hay no es complicada, es mas el departamento de electrotecnia ha financiado algunos proyectos personales que teniamos ganas de hacer con un grupo de alumnos. Con el tema de materiales tampoco hay problemas, ni en laboratorio ni en biblioteca. Los cursos son de entre 40 y 80 alumnos dependiendo de la materia en los primeros años, ya en las materias especificas son grupos mucho mas reducidos de 20 o 30 personas.
Con respecto a profesores, si bien hay algunos que son malos, la gran mayoria son muy buenos y hay varios que son excelentes y el nivel de los ayudantes y de los jefes de trabajo practico siempre esta a la altura del profesor.
Espero que mi opinion pueda servirle a alguien, ya que se lo que es estar medio perdido al momento de elegir.
Saludos.


----------

